# Greg's Reviews



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

Hey peoples, 
I want to make a review video. But I'd like some input on what you guys would like reviewed 

I'll review the item with the most votes, next weekend  

Mods, if this is in the wrong place, could you move it for me please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

i vote bigdripper only because I'm on a mission to start using a dripper when at home again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/11/14)

I vote dna40

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

need to earn a little more moolah, or win a competition

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/11/14)

I voted Magma but I'd like to see a local Big Dripper one too sooo..  chop chop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler (3/11/14)

Its not on the list, but i will say 3d dripper,you dont get alot of video reviews


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/11/14)

Sorry man, the 3D dripper doesn't really grab me. Seems a little inferior to the Big Dripper, from the reviews I've seen. 

I'm leaning towards doing the first review on the Magma, but the problem is that theres really a lot of good reviews on it, so it'd be kinda redundant. So that being the case, I think its between the *Big Dripper V1 *and the *Stingray X *so far. But, I'll go with whatever has the most votes on Friday evening. 

Will shoot the review on Saturday, and hopefully edit and upload it on Sunday (Might be Monday, its been a while since i've done any motion graphics and the like)

I've also got vape mail on the way from China  

Got clones of:
*Little Boy RDA
Hobo V2 RDA
Orchid V4
Panzer
Magma *(Another one  i want to see about drilling out the air holes)


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

if i could vote again vote big dripper X 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/11/14)

Lol, lots of hype around it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/11/14)

oh, BTW, people stay away from the Mephisto and Plume veil clones from infinite... They are terrible. 

The Mephisto leaks through the base of the negative posts. and the Positive post Spins, and because the 510 screw is too long theres no real way to fix it. 

The Plumeveil also has a 510 issue, the positive pin is way to short, so it simply won't work on a lot of mods, and you can't adjust it without stuffing up the position of the positive post. in addition, they used a really crap gold coating on it, that i think hinders conductivity, and is most likely bad for you to be inhaling. 

I now use neither of these atty's, they're just too dodgy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Sorry man, the 3D dripper doesn't really grab me. Seems a little inferior to the Big Dripper, from the reviews I've seen.
> 
> I'm leaning towards doing the first review on the Magma, but the problem is that theres really a lot of good reviews on it, so it'd be kinda redundant. So that being the case, I think its between the *Big Dripper V1 *and the *Stingray X *so far. But, I'll go with whatever has the most votes on Friday evening.
> 
> ...



Good point, Im changing my vote the the big dripper hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/11/14)

The Big Dripper please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/11/14)

Big Dripper looks like its winning


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/11/14)

I'll review the top 3 devices, going in the order of the votes, so (most likely) Big Dripper this weekend, and then i'll do the Magma next weekend, and the stingray X the weekend after that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/11/14)

Right Voting over 

Heres the review queue

*Infinite/SXK Big Dripper RDTA* (09.11.14)
I*nfinite/SXK Magma RDA* (16.11.14)
*Cigreen 454 Big Block RDA* (23.11.14)
*Infinite/SXK Stingray X Mechanical *(23.11.14)
*ToBeCo Vulcan RDA* (30.11.14)

When my new batch of goodies to review comes from China, I'll have another vote to see if you guys want any of that stuff to jump the queue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/11/14)

this is my channel, just uploaded a collection of my instagram videos  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0WY0ltZfT_MN1AibkEKyFQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/11/14)

I can't seem to open the link. Gives an invalid url. What's your YouTube Chanel name? Easier to search lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I can't seem to open the link. Gives an invalid url. What's your YouTube Chanel name? Easier to search lol


Greg's Reviews


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/11/14)

ok, its very rough around the edges, and i need to make a plan for recording sound, because the read along thing isn't really going to fly.

but... here it is

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Riddle (10/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ok, its very rough around the edges, and i need to make a plan for recording sound, because the read along thing isn't really going to fly.
> 
> but... here it is




Nice review man. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/11/14)

thanks a lot man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ok, its very rough around the edges, and i need to make a plan for recording sound, because the read along thing isn't really going to fly.
> 
> but... here it is



duuuuuuude looks damn good!!! Ecigssa is lucky to have you onboard!!! cant wait to see more from you!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/14)

I love the way you do the review! Really awesome! I look forward to many more from you! Really nicely done! Would have preferred quieter laid back music!

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/14)

Wow @n0ugh7_zw - that was a super video
I like the simple overlays of the text as you were going along
And the occasional fast forwarding - made building that dual coil look so easy  Lol
You have such a good knack for this stuff.
Well done!

PS - as for the "read along thing" - I think its great. If you record your own voice as well - that would be brilliant - but the text adds to the experience and maybe a bit of both would be a good idea

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/11/14)

@Rob Fisher Thanks, I was a little worried breaking something more sedate out, might be a little too similar to pauly meatballs. But I have something in mind for my magma review 

@Silver, thanks a lot, I'll play around with having my voice in, and using the text.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (10/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ok, its very rough around the edges, and i need to make a plan for recording sound, because the read along thing isn't really going to fly.
> 
> but... here it is



Great review Greg ripper!! Keep em comming!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/11/14)

lol, thanks man


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ok, its very rough around the edges, and i need to make a plan for recording sound, because the read along thing isn't really going to fly.
> 
> but... here it is




Very pro! I actually liked the 1'st couple of seconds (intro) of the background music ... and agree with @Silver - a voice here and there will just ad a finishing touch to an already awesome video.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

awesome video. looking forward to seeing more of these in the future. your video reviews will definitely add more value to the forum. well done bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/11/14)

Thanks a lot guys, wasn't expecting such a positive response. It's giving me motivation to get cracking on the next review 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (10/11/14)

Awesome video man, short and to the point.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/11/14)

First look a the HOBO V2 clone  



YouTube link will become active once the videos done uploading about 20min from now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth (13/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ok, its very rough around the edges, and i need to make a plan for recording sound, because the read along thing isn't really going to fly.
> 
> but... here it is



Dude, very well done, I like it a lot. One positive critique (you said it) the read along distracts from the video, so I had to watch it twice


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/11/14)

Thanks man, I'm working on a way to make that more fluid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/11/14)

Here is the next video  Comments and criticisms welcome 



YouTube link should be active in about 10-15min

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## WHITELABEL (16/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Here is the next video  Comments and criticisms welcome
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube link should be active in about 10-15min



Awesome vid man, that is some professional top quality reviewing right there. Only thing I would suggest is I would've liked to see some personal opinion stuff, like your favourite coil build, your impressions on the quality of the vape ie flavour, amount, density. Stuff that you like/ dislike about it like leaking or heating up too quickly. Other than that man, really top notch. I can see all the top vape companies spamming you with free stuff to review real soon!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/11/14)

Thanks, @Gambit 

TBH, i hesitated to commit to a build for 2 reasons. Firstly, i've quite liked each build i've done in it, to the point that i don't really have a favourite, you can chuck just about anything in there, and it'll give you awesome flavour and density. Secondly, there are a ton of guys way more skilled in the art of coil building than me, who've made their recommendations with coiling magma's. 

Heating up too quickly, is kinda down to how hot you like you vape. I like mine hot, hence the 0.32 ohm build. In something as restrictive as the magma, thats an inferno, so I don't think too many people would enjoy it. I think most people would be best off building them at 0.8-1.2 maybe 1.5 if they're using a regulated device. 

As far as leaking, I've not had it leak on me, unless i really over drip a lot. I stick a ton of cotton in there, and it seems to do the job perfectly, its why i said it's a really solid ADV. 

The other side to it, is that the Magma is pretty old now, and it's been reviewed by all the Big guys, Rip, Suck My Mod, etc... So I was looking at it more from the perspective of judging the quality of the clone, as opposed to judging the quality of the design. 

That all said, I'll try to add a little more flavour to the next video and some recommendations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (16/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks, @Gambit
> 
> TBH, i hesitated to commit to a build for 2 reasons. Firstly, i've quite liked each build i've done in it, to the point that i don't really have a favourite, you can chuck just about anything in there, and it'll give you awesome flavour and density. Secondly, there are a ton of guys way more skilled in the art of coil building than me, who've made their recommendations with coiling magma's.
> 
> ...


Ah okay fair enough, maybe title the vid as clone vs authentic? Yeah was just thinking more in general and just giving examples of stuff to talk about, to throw your own spin on it. I have this magma clone, so was more looking for your impression/ experience with it. You're the expert doing the review, so we want to know what your opinions are. Keep up the good work though man, looking forward to the next one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/11/14)

Nice review man. Short and to the point.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/11/14)

I think i'm going to need to change up the review queue. 

The Tobeco 454 big block clone, actually is pretty substandard, and frankly I dont think it deserves to have a review. I don't really want to shed light on something, that should be allowed to find a dark lonely place to die. 

I'm thinking that I should replace it with a Hobo V2 clone review? How many people would be keen on that? if you're keen like this post.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/14)

Brilliant video! Love the way you speed up the boring parts! More reviewers should do this! Really nice job. Have subscribed and will watch ALL your videos for sure!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/11/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## TylerD (17/11/14)

DIg your vids dude! Subscribed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (17/11/14)

Wow. Please keep the reviews coming. Really love the way you do your reviews.


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I think i'm going to need to change up the review queue.
> 
> The Tobeco 454 big block clone, actually is pretty substandard, and frankly I dont think it deserves to have a review. I don't really want to shed light on something, that should be allowed to find a dark lonely place to die.
> 
> I'm thinking that I should replace it with a Hobo V2 clone review? How many people would be keen on that? if you're keen like this post.


Is that not the point of a review? To help us decide if good or bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (17/11/14)

Andre said:


> Is that not the point of a review? To help us decide if good or bad.



I agree with this. Every device has its pros and cons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/11/14)

Fair enough, I'll work those elements into the next video. I did sort of include this in the magma review, if you read the yellow text. But I'll make it more prominent for the next review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/11/14)

The tobeco 454, is nigh unusable. I'd rather wait till I have a better clone of it. I'll do a vlog kinda thing, where I'll tell people to stay away from specific clones. Maybe that's better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (17/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Here is the next video  Comments and criticisms welcome
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube link should be active in about 10-15min




Great video !!!  especially like the the spinning of the objects in the beginning - very creative

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/11/14)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/11/14)

Righto! its that time of the week again  *Here's my HOBO V2 clone review.*

I'm still learning my way around with audio, thats why it sucks so bad at the moment. But the camera work should be a little bit improved.

I've ordered myself a better camera, and a proper studio quality mic setup. All things being equal the new gear should be here before the end of the year 

I also setup a couple 30W LED flood lights up this weekend to sort out my lighting, that should account for the more consistent colour throughout the review.

This is all still shot on my battered and bruised iPhone 5, I'm pretty impressed with it, being a phone and all.



Enjoy!

Stingray will be next weekend, being a mod, theres not a whole lot i can say about it. So I might do my PSA video as well (the video to warn people about dodgy clones i've encountered)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Righto! its that time of the week again  *Here's my HOBO V2 clone review.*
> 
> I'm still learning my way around with audio, thats why it sucks so bad at the moment. But the camera work should be a little bit improved.
> 
> ...




Hi @n0ugh7_zw 
EXCELLENT video/photography and background music. Looks really, really good and professional.

Constructive criticism
- when you spoke, the background music was a bit loud so I sometimes couldn't hear properly what you were saying -
- not enough of your insights - that only came at the end for a short bit. I think you have a great knowledge of these devices and you need to share more of your thoughts. That is why people watch these sorts of videos. Perhaps one or two more "chat sessions" inbetween the excellent video 

Another point is that I humbly suggest you change the title of this thread to something like "Greg's dripper and tank video reviews"

Excellent stuff man - you are doing such amazing videos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/11/14)

Thanks @Silver, I need to do quite a bit of research into the audio. when i was editing the music and me speaking, sounded like they were at ideal levels. (the music being just loud enough to kill most of the hiss in my recording).But then all of a sudden as soon as YouTube got hold of it, everything went wonky. YouTube must have some automatic levels or something like that, which it applies to all videos as soon as they're uploaded. There must be someway of disabling it.

Hopefully having a better device to record the audio with, will help too. I ordered a studio grade condenser mic, along with a shock mount and a boom, and really long wires, so that it can be very close to me. I'm going to see about getting some sort of acoustic treatment for the room i'm using to record my reviews. That should eliminate the reverb, and also the need to have background music to hide the hiss. 

As far as sharing more of my thoughts, I'll try spreading them out more evenly across the videos. Maybe some narration over the teardown/building section? That way it won't really increase the length of the videos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks @Silver, I need to do quite a bit of research into the audio. when i was editing the music and me speaking, sounded like they were at ideal levels. (the music being just loud enough to kill most of the hiss in my recording).But then all of a sudden as soon as YouTube got hold of it, everything went wonky. YouTube must have some automatic levels or something like that, which it applies to all videos as soon as they're uploaded. There must be someway of disabling it.
> 
> Hopefully having a better device to record the audio with, will help too. I ordered a studio grade condenser mic, along with a shock mount and a boom, and really long wires, so that it can be very close to me. I'm going to see about getting some sort of acoustic treatment for the room i'm using to record my reviews. That should eliminate the reverb, and also the need to have background music to hide the hiss.
> 
> As far as sharing more of my thoughts, I'll try spreading them out more evenly across the videos. Maybe some narration over the teardown/building section? That way it won't really increase the length of the videos.



Narration over parts of the video will work great. Share that wisdom!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (5/12/14)

I chose big dripper just for the name then saw the results, lol seems everyone had the same idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (5/12/14)

Awesome vid man, keep them coming!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/12/14)

Awesome review mate and epic selection for the sound track, just love LP

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/12/14)

Just goofing around my new gear, going to shoot my little boy review later on this evening.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/1/15)

After a long quiet patch... I'm back 

Basically, me talking some crap, and a small PSA, on what clones to avoid. Apologies for the crappy audio. 

my first waffle. 



Video should be up in the next hour.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ESH (23/1/15)

@n0ugh7_zw nice one, thanks for the review, its great to hear a review in a familer accent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

